# Angel



## maryellen (Dec 29, 2014)

Angel my female cockatiel, born July 2014


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

She is a beauty...I have a male white faced gray that is about two month's older than her...


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Angel is beautiful! Such a sweet, sunny face. Perfect name for her.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Angel certainly looks like a little sweetheart!
Thanks for sharing her picture with us.*


----------



## maryellen (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks! She is molting so she looks funny


----------

